# sfeerschepperij



## killerbees

The context (from a Tweet): _Objectiveren en opletten voor sfeerschepperij. Best in overleg met artsen over aanpak._

I get the impression that it concerns the skewing of facts for a particular situation, but I can't quite hit the nail on the head. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien is het Vlaams? In Nederland zal eerder worden gesproken van _stemmingmakerij_.


----------



## killerbees

Het is wel Vlaams en ik heb het gevoel dat het dezelfde betekenis heeft als stemmingmakerij (_rabble-rousing)_, maar ik weet het niet zeker.


----------



## Suehil

'Spin' zou misschien wel passen.


----------



## eno2

Deze context zegt nog niets over het subject.


----------



## ThomasK

This is indeed about something like skewing, I suppose (I knew _skewd_, but not _skew_, I admit). But it is not always done on purpose. That kind of  "emotionality" often turns up spontaneously, but it may be exploited. Something like: let's not view the problem in a biased way and let's first discuss the issue with well-informed persons. But you knew that already, didn't you?

BTW: zelfs in Vlaanderen lijkt het mij niet courant. Het lijkt mij een contaminatie van _stemmingmakerij_ en _sfeerschepping_, maar dat laatste heeft geen negatieve connotatie (ook al omdat het die uitgang -_erij _niet heeft)...


----------



## eno2

Sfeerschepperij: nooit van gehoord. Contaminatie inderdaad lijkt me.


----------

